# InstallShield X with SP1- InstallShield Scripting Engine



## [email protected] (May 15, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi All,

I created .msi file with InstallShield X Basic MSI package. 
I used custom dialogs and custom actions. For this requires InstallShield Scripting Engine to run this file. And This file I got ISScript101.zip. This is manual way of installing the scripting engine.
This is working fine on systems where ISScript engine has been installed,

But I need to avoid manually installing scripting engine, ISScript engine should be installed as part of MSI installation. 
I need to include .msm file with this package. I included installshieldscriptingengine.msm file with version 10.01. 

But it's not working, when i am installing this package in, any Windows Operating System.

What should I requires to do? How to proceed?

case where DLG_ERR.--- showing error "Unable to display dialog box. Setup canceled",

Please Help!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome

I've moved this to the Development forum for more response 

Does this help:

Deploying an MSI Wrapped with an InstallShield Script-Based Setup.exe

Avoiding Using Setup.exe When Deploying Setups with InstallScript Custom Actions


Regards

eddie


----------

